# Upper Fryingpan wood



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I should have noted where the diversion ditch log jam is. It is above the confluence of the north fork and below the crux rapid which is roadside just after you go over the north fork driving upstream. This logjam has been there for years


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

Another upper pan omission. My prior posts only concern the run from Norrie to the bridge above Thomasville. Most people do not run all the way to the lake since it is boogie water. Better to run the upper part twice! There is one logjam visible from the road in this lower section.


----------

